# Original 1923 Lionel Train Catalog



## IronHorse2130 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and am not really a collector of model trains. I do collect old military items, baseball memorabilia and other assorted goodies. Some time ago I purchased this vintage Lionel catalog because I liked the graphics and the condition was top notch!

I believe it is from 1923 but am not positive. It is accompanied by the original envelope and is in fantastic condition. I am likely going to sell it and would like to know a value. Thanks in advance!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Well on page 13 I have two of the passenger cars. A trade secret, at a good bookstore you could find guides for the different eras of Lionel. I am not into pricing but for you as a first timer I will say it is 1923. The catalog has a C6 as 175. It is collectable at that price it would be a serious collector. Scarcity is a 6. C7 rates a 275. That's the book. To me that is a lot of trains. I have a CD where I can print some of these but not all. ebay may have them. The envelope is a good extra. A good find for you but as a buyer there is more out there than I can ever get.


----------



## IronHorse2130 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Any other thoughts/input?


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

IronHorse2130 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and am not really a collector of model trains. I do collect old military items, baseball memorabilia and other assorted goodies. Some time ago I purchased this vintage Lionel catalog because I liked the graphics and the condition was top notch!
> 
> I believe it is from 1923 but am not positive. It is accompanied by the original envelope and is in fantastic condition. I am likely going to sell it and would like to know a value. Thanks in advance!


Hello,

The 1923 Lionel catalog is in exceptional condition.  It's rare to find a catalog in this condition with the original envelop. Though many people collect prewar and postwar Lionel, catalogs don't bring a high value compared to the trains (Unless it's an extremely rare catalog). I would say the price of this item depends on who is bidding (Prices will be all over the place). An estimate at what this would take at auction would be around $50-$100. If you didn't have the original envelop I would say $45-$65, the original envelop makes a big deal. Hope this helps. Jason :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I learned through e bay the 60's had repro's. That agrees with PW's pricing 10 to 50. The repro's were 10. The 50's didn't say original. With selling anything it's finding the clientele.


----------

